# looking for High silicon content Aluminum



## jydracing (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi All I am new here and have enjoyed reading on this site. I am looking for Aluminum with 30% Silicon Content. Any help will be great. Thank You Jimmy Eddleman


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 26, 2010)

What would you be needing it for? If we know what you are doing it will help to steer you to the right material.

And Welcome to HMEM.


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome Jimmy, a quick search on google would indicate that that high a silicon content is going to be more common among the cast aluminums. Even higher percentages can be achieved with powdered metals, but that would be beyond the scope of most hobbyists. As Steve said. what are you looking to do with it?

BIll


----------



## jydracing (Dec 26, 2010)

I am needing it to make pistons for rc type engines. They do not use rings they are taper fit. I was looking for the higher percent silicon content so that the piston would last a lot longer


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 26, 2010)

jydracing  said:
			
		

> I am needing it to make pistons for rc type engines. They do not use rings they are taper fit. I was looking for the higher percent silicon content so that the piston would last a lot longer



Most hobbiests use 6061 for pistons and if you are looking for higher strength and rough duty then 2024 is a good choice.

2024 Uses: Aircraft fittings, gears and shafts, bolts, clock parts, computer parts, couplings, fuse parts, hydraulic valve bodies, missile parts, munitions, nuts, pistons, rectifier parts, worm gears, fastening devices, veterinary and orthopedic equipment, structures.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 26, 2010)

You can look up the delphi forum on CL racing. There are a few guys there that will be able to get you the material you want. It goes for 10USD per inch for 1"(?) round bar. I think I once contacted Bill Hughes. Forget buying it from a supplier unless you want quite a bit.


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 26, 2010)

Know of any engine rebuilding shops - especially diesel? you can get quite a bit out of a used piston from a diesel.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 26, 2010)

What will you be using for sleeve material?


----------



## jydracing (Dec 26, 2010)

the sleeves are brass with a hard chrome inside


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 27, 2010)

Are parts not available or are you doing something special? What engine and application?


----------



## jydracing (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a few engines that parts are not available. and a few that the pistons and sleeves cost way to much.


----------



## compspecial (Dec 30, 2010)

great advice, kf2qd! the high silicon in diesel pistons is great because of its low expansion rate. Gardners even called it "LO-EX" from memory! don't want a seizure as it warms up 
          Stew


----------



## seagar (Dec 30, 2010)

What part of the world are you from? Why do you want A.B.C.type piston and liners are you building race engines.For advice Google Grant Potter (previous C/L world champ) you will find him very helpfull.

Regards Ian(seagar)


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all
Need for piston material??
Just stop by and I will give you a used (diesel) piston for free. Dia. from 95-400 mm, your choice. Thm:
Offer ends at midnight oh: 
To each and everyone have a Happy New Year.
CS


----------



## waynes world (Dec 31, 2010)

are you building an engine from scatch or doing a rebuild, if so what particular brand of engine do you have and which particular aplication of modeling will it be used in boat , car . plane etc.

as a matter of interess for you i have 2 kalistratov 90 marine engines that have spat alot of retro fit pistons out it seems to be a problemb with too much expansion when they reach operating temp then nip up and pull the wrist pin clean out of the piston .

i am waiting for the production runs to start on the aa line of marine racing engines for the retro fit to keep them russian engines alive and well.


----------



## Peter. (Dec 31, 2010)

Modern motorcycle engine castings have a good bit of silicone in them I believe. Easy to find a broken one and handy thin sections to break up and melt down too.

Watch out because some contain a lot of magnesium.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Dec 31, 2010)

As I see it the real problem with high silicon content is machining the stuff. HSS will not work and carbide is somewhat better, but the best would be diamond tools for machining alloys with a high silicon content.

http://www.sp3inc.com/mch-mmcs.htm

Dan


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing outside of ringless model engines will have a piston made of alloy that contains 20-30% silicon. The alloys are very specialized and difficult to find. It's hard to find info about what materials are even appropriate and suitable material is dependent on chosen fits, sleeve material, and operating temperature. To some degree anything will work. But for a high performance marine engine of say 11CC displacement turning 24k+RPM, and making 5+ HP things have to be just right for it to last any significant amount of time. The high performance engine manufacturers know parts are expensive you should be able to buy and oversize piston to fit your liner without buying the matched pair, check.

Greg


----------



## jydracing (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi All the engines that I am working on are the marine engines. None of the mfg offer oversized pistons for these engines. And I am also working on a few scratch built engines. I need the 30% silicon because anything else expands to fast for the cylinders. In the taper fit engines the piston expands quicker than the sleeves do. I know that the fit is important But the silicon content also is important also. Does anyone know the silicon content of the diesel pistons?


----------



## waynes world (Jan 1, 2011)

if you are in the usa there is a lot of resouces that could help you with depending on the engines you are using picco.kalistratov,pip A-, i am in aussie the pip Anstronov engines there are guys here doing parts.

wayne


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a whole lot of silicon mixed in. I believe you are talking about making a hypereutectic piston. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypereutectic_piston

Maybe these guys have some trailings from their mix.

http://uempistons.com/article.php?action=read&A_id=5

Kenny


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jan 1, 2011)

Since you're in the US, have you tried contacting Nelson of Jett for a stick of material? I'm not sure if they do this, but that was going to be my next step when I was looking for it.


----------



## waynes world (Jan 5, 2011)

rsp technology in the Netherlands have got what you want.
good luck if you get a reply from them, please let us know if you do get response and pass the details on please to give all a heads up on their materials for pistons.

cheers Wayne


----------

